# 1967 GTO : Dash & Console Wood Recover



## xkeots (May 16, 2009)

Hi All,

I bought the kit to recover the center box, the center shift & center cover & the dash & heater control.
Do I have to remove the old ones or do these go over of the old ones?

Thanks:confused
Jack

1967 GTO Convertible


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

we do not have a consule, but you do have to remove it for the dash. so it makes sense you have to remove it on the consule as well.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Remove the old ones....


----------

